# a 50mm dilemma.



## peterisviksna (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm one of those 'long time reader - first time poster' guys.

Anyway, I'm in the market for a 50mm lens, but I can't tell if I should wait for the new super-hyped Sigma 50 1.4 Art lens or get a Canon 50 1.2L? Any suggestions?

Sidenote - money doesn't matter because I found a really good deal on the 50 1.2, so they're both probably going to be the same price for me, but I'm just curious as to if it's worth waiting for the Sigma or not. Also, I already have the 35 1.4 Art, which is amazing and if that says anything about the quality of the new 50 1.4, then I have a serious dilemma.


Thanks for any input.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 10, 2014)

If you can buy a 50 1.2 for the same price as a 50 Art (I am guessing you are thinking below 1K), then I am sure you can always resell and get its value back.
A comparatively inferior lens in hand is probably better than a potentially superior one still in the factory. Just my 2c.



Why don't I get these deals!!!


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 10, 2014)

buy a cheap eos m and use the 35 siggy on it

seriously this combo is awesome until the new siggy comes out

or wait until next month when the 50 comes out...
cant wait to try it on my 5Dmk3


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm waiting to see what Canon has to offer in the new prime IS line. The current three offerings are really excellent, though as has been pointed out by various people on CR because they are the same f stop as the old ones they are regarded as uninteresting 'refreshes': far from the truth. 

If a future IS 50mm is in the same vein, that is stellar wide open at say 1.8 or even an f2 lens ( I think it will be 1.8 or 1.7 for marketing purposes), then it could be very interesting after the initial EAP has finished.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 10, 2014)

Depends on whether or not you'll be able to sell the 50L for a profit down the road. If you can, then there is little risk to getting the 50L now, using it, waiting for the reviews and prices to stabilize for the S50, and then making your decision then to switch.


----------



## Zv (Apr 10, 2014)

Hmmm depends on your shooting style. I'd say get the 50L if shooting portraits as the bokeh and color rendering will be ideal for that. Sharpness is actually an annoyance in a way when doing portraits of women and you'll likely be doing a lot of skin softening in post. Plus the ability to do f/1.2 is a bonus for lower light levels. If I could get the 50L for under a grand I would jump on it. 

How good a deal are you getting on this 50L btw? Sound like a really good deal if it's about the same as what we expect for the Sigma. 

The Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art seems a bit bulky to me for a fifty. I'm sure it'll rock optically but I just want a small and compact 50 that I can take with me all the time.


----------



## Tiosabas (Apr 10, 2014)

Zv is right get the lens that suits *you * best. Sure the 501.4 A is going to be incredibly sharp but that wont actually help you to take better pictures. However it is heavy and bulky(think 24-70 2.8 size and weight) which may become a factor when you are deciding which lens to take along. I am assuming you are not doing paid work with this 50mm so incredible sharpness should be lowish on the priority list. If you are doing regular paid work with a 50mm then I would consider the Sigma for sure, once it prooves to be a reliable lens AF wise.
The 50L is more compact, still a bit heavy. It is likely to render more nicely than the 50 1.4 A, but that remains to be seen. The 50L is a proven performer and its limitations are already well known so you know them going in.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 10, 2014)

Zv said:


> Hmmm depends on your shooting style. I'd say get the 50L if shooting portraits as the bokeh and color rendering will be ideal for that. Sharpness is actually an annoyance in a way when doing portraits of women and you'll likely be doing a lot of skin softening in post. Plus the ability to do f/1.2 is a bonus for lower light levels. If I could get the 50L for under a grand I would jump on it.
> 
> How good a deal are you getting on this 50L btw? Sound like a really good deal if it's about the same as what we expect for the Sigma.
> 
> The Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art seems a bit bulky to me for a fifty. I'm sure it'll rock optically but I just want a small and compact 50 that I can take with me all the time.


Great advice Zv. The 50L is a killer lens (I sold and re-purchased one last year ) and if you can get a good deal, I'd buy it. I sold mine for a profit...and bought another one with no loss. If you shoot portraits or want a lens that's about half as long as the 24-70 f/2.8 I/II don't hesitate. If you shoot architecture, products, or something where distortion and ultimate (and edge-to-edge) sharpness is critical, wait for the Sigma. The current unknowns (other than price) about the Sigma are all of the areas that make the 50L special. Color, contrast, bokeh, and flare resistance are the strengths of the 50L that offset its softness, which as Zv says, isn't an issue with portraits. The compact size is another nice thing. If you shoot portraits or weddings, take a look at some of the shots taken with the 50L and I'm sure your decision will be an easy one.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 10, 2014)

.
I don't really see a dilemma.

You choose either to live in the past or the future.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 10, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> I don't really see a dilemma.
> 
> You choose either to live in the past or the future.


Ouch! Though after seeing the sample shots (which was after the post above), the only things I'm seeing in the plus column for the 50L are size, 1/2 stop aperture, and somewhat smoother bokeh. The Sigma seems to beat it in every other area. The only questions left are the price and AF.


----------



## peterisviksna (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh, thanks everyone for the advice. 

I'm slowly leaning towards the Sigma's 50 after reading Slrgear's review on it (http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1677/cat/300) seems like it's going to be one hell of a lens. The only thing 50 1.2 has going for it in my opinion is the F/1.2, because I like low light, but other than that - Sigma seems to outperform it everywhere else. Although I'm not sure it's weatherproof.

I plan to use the lens for paid work (fashion, portraits, details, etc.) as well as personal use. I agree with sharpness not being so important for serious portrait shooters but since thats just a fraction of what I do, I rather have all the sharpness I can get.

About the deal - it's just under 1K$ for the 50 1.2 which is approximately the same I expect the 50 1.4A to cost. 


Where did you get the 50 1.4A sample shots? Would love to see them.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 10, 2014)

peterisviksna said:


> Oh, thanks everyone for the advice.
> 
> I'm slowly leaning towards the Sigma's 50 after reading Slrgear's review on it (http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1677/cat/300) seems like it's going to be one hell of a lens. The only thing 50 1.2 has going for it in my opinion is the F/1.2, because I like low light, but other than that - Sigma seems to outperform it everywhere else. Although I'm not sure it's weatherproof.
> 
> ...


I'm glad we could help and if you do more than portraits, I'd agree that the Sigma's probably worth waiting for. They are supposed to announce the price on the 11th (at midnight tonight?) and here's the sample photo set from Imaging Resource. If you click on the "..." button to the right of the photo you can download the original size photo:
Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art Sample Gallery


----------



## SoullessPolack (Apr 10, 2014)

What a lot of these people don't understand is that you WANT as sharp a lens as you can. If something is too sharp, you can always tone it down in post. But you can never create real sharpness that was not there to begin with (you can, to an extent, increase sharpness, but it quickly begins to look artificial).

As someone else said, you can live in the future or the now/past. But it's easy to come into a forum and quickly spout that off like a badass. However, this lens is expected to have a price announced and information coming soon, so I think you are wise to wait, considering it's purportedly a superior lens to the L. If it was something like a 100-400 II that you were waiting for, then I'd say to just buy a lens now instead of waiting for who knows how long. Unless you have a job that requires this specific lens right now, I say hold off a little and wait for that additional information.

On the other hand, you can just resell the L once the Sigma comes out, and recover all or most of your money!


----------



## alexturton (Apr 10, 2014)

get the 50L 1.2

Best decision I made to get mine. 

Every photo I shoot is pure magic. Colour rendition is excellent. build fantastic. Sharp in the center. Corners are mush, but who needs corners @ f1.2 unless you are shooting a brick wall?!

50L 1.2 without questionable doubt


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 11, 2014)

I plan on buying this new 50mm Art to see if it could do what my 50L does. The 50L is meant for 50mm freaks and I fit into that category. It's not the sharpest 50mm but it's built to last through the rigors of pro use. The canon 1.8 is too flimsy, the canon 1.4 isn't much sharper than the 1.8, the old sigma 50mm had horrendous focus issues for me, and the 50L is expensive. In the end, I got my 50L second hand and never looked back because it does the job consistently for me.

As for the Art 50mm, it will be here in no time. Then you can really see what would be better for you.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> I plan on buying this new 50mm Art to see if it could do what my 50L does. The 50L is meant for 50mm freaks and I fit into that category. It's not the sharpest 50mm but it's built to last through the rigors of pro use. The canon 1.8 is too flimsy, the canon 1.4 isn't much sharper than the 1.8, the old sigma 50mm had horrendous focus issues for me, and the 50L is expensive. In the end, I got my 50L second hand and never looked back because it does the job consistently for me.
> 
> As for the Art 50mm, it will be here in no time. Then you can really see what would be better for you.


I'm with you and plan to pre-order later tonight or whenever it's available. I'll use it side-by-side with the 50L and decide where to go from there, but I seriously doubt that I'll sell the 50L, even if the Sigma is amazing. If it's over $1500, though, I may not even fool with it. The 50L is amazing at what it does and out of all the lenses I've sold, this is the only one that caused me any regret, which is why I bought another


----------



## JLRoyal42 (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't say too much about the sigma's since I have no personal experience with them, but I just got my 50mm 1.2L in a few days ago (coming from a 50mm 1.8) and I'm incredibly happy with it. Probably won't come off my camera for a while!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 13, 2014)

JLRoyal42 said:


> I can't say too much about the sigma's since I have no personal experience with them, but I just got my 50mm 1.2L in a few days ago (coming from a 50mm 1.8) and I'm incredibly happy with it. Probably won't come off my camera for a while!



I think the 50mm 1.8) is the coolest lens on this forum. I've done it so many times without noticing (hint: smiley)!


----------



## JLRoyal42 (Apr 14, 2014)

hahaha 



sagittariansrock said:


> JLRoyal42 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say too much about the sigma's since I have no personal experience with them, but I just got my 50mm 1.2L in a few days ago (coming from a 50mm 1.8) and I'm incredibly happy with it. Probably won't come off my camera for a while!
> ...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 14, 2014)

You haven't mentioned what body/bodies you shoot with and what kind of subject matter you generally shoot.

I would only really consider the 50L if you are shooting full frame. On APS-C the the 50L lens will essentially have "the look" of lens that is 80mm f/1.9 on full frame. To get the most out of it you'll need to be shooting full frame as then you can get relatively closer to your subject to really melt away the background when shooting at f/1.2. 

I have a feeling that the 50L is one of those lenses that will lose some value when a new version is released. There is significant room for improvement and strong competition in terms of IQ and price.


----------

